# Dog smiley



## Leon (Oct 6, 2007)

a little google search found this one, which has Steve (Techno) written all over it


----------



## technomancer (Oct 6, 2007)

Nah, my smiley needs to be cooler to stand beside 

But I'm all for making that uppy: or :doggie:


----------



## technomancer (Oct 6, 2007)

I like this for a techno smiley 






or this






though the second one would probably be better for :zombie:


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 6, 2007)

Hah, that's great!
:duckhunt:


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 6, 2007)

technomancer said:


>



i was feeling this on friday in the biggest way.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 7, 2007)

That dog smilie is funny.


----------



## yevetz (Oct 10, 2007)

technomancer said:


>


----------



## playstopause (Oct 10, 2007)

technomancer said:


>


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 10, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> Hah, that's great!
> :duckhunt:



Holy shit! Strongbad's dragon!


----------

